# The Hoo peninsular. Secret history revealed.



## Readie (May 20, 2013)

BBC News - The Hoo Peninsula's secret role in World War I

Fascinating stuff.
The first wire guided weapon too.
Enjoy
Cheers
John


----------



## Maximowitz (May 26, 2013)

I live there. I could have told you all that - there's a few more secrets to be revealed too!


----------



## Readie (May 28, 2013)

I expect there are. I found the aerial views fascinating.
I hope that they are preserved.


----------



## nincomp (May 28, 2013)

Maximowitz said:


> I live there. I could have told you all that - there's a few more secrets to be revealed too!



Don't keep us in suspense. You can tell us. We can keep a secret, honest!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 29, 2013)

Well, I'm on the nightshift this week so if I get some spare time I'll add to the thread.


----------

